# (A) Nachtraidgilde auf Ulduar sucht



## Ziro (1. Januar 2010)

Die Gilde "Nightriders" sucht Verstärkung
Wir sind eine Nachtaktive World of Warcraft Gilde, die es sich zum Ziel gemacht hat, Spielern die zu üblichen Zeiten nicht online sein können, eine Gilde zu bieten. Daher raiden wir ab 00:00 Uhr, und sind auch sonst überwiegend bis spät in die Nacht online.

HP: http://nightriders.host.allvatar.com/viewnews.php?s=

Zurzeit suchen wir alle Klassen und Rassen ab lvl 75. Die raidtage sind kein muss trozdem wäre es toll mind. 2-3 mal die Woche dabei zu sein, wir fangen mit den 10 raids an bis wir 25 zusammen bekommen
Equipmentvoraussetzung:
Zurzeit kann sich jeder bewerben mit seinem Eq


Für alle gilt:
Ihr solltet jeden Raid als Möglichkeit sehen, euch mit anderen zu messen. Bestrebtheit immer das beste herauszuholen ist gewünscht.
Die Gilde steht immer über einzelne Spieler


Unsere Raidzeiten:

Mo: 0:00 - 3:00 Uhr
Di: 0:00 - 3:00 Uhr
Do: 0:00 - 3:00 Uhr
So: 0:00 - 3:00 Uhr



Wir sind zurzeit beim aufbauen der Gilde wir raiden so schnell wie möglich

Über uns:
Wir sind eine WoW Allianz Gilde auf EU-PvE-Ulduar. Die Gilde entstand aus den Gedanken herraus auf für Nachtaktive leute eine Gilde zu bieten. Wir versuchen erfoglreich zu sein aber auch das RL in vordergrund zu stellen. Unser Gründungstag ist der 01.01.2010. Auf ein tolles 2010 mit euch ^^

Liebe Grüße Lenadias aka Rezarr


----------



## Ziro (6. Januar 2010)

/push 

wir nehmen jetzt jedes lvl auf auch neuanfänger


----------



## zerre (16. Januar 2010)

sowas wie euch suche ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur leider falsche fraktion ....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imba-Toni (15. Januar 2011)

Eine Übersicht an NAchtraids findet ihr hier:

http://www.daysleepers-guild.de/nachtraid-gildenliste

Falls die Franktion mal nicht stimmt.

Ich glaube diese Gilde Nightriders ist inaktiv geworden. Zumindest scheint auf deren Website nicht gerade viel los zu sein.


----------

